# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Salto a Magia de escenario

## Martinov

¡Hola a todos!

Hacía tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí. Me gustaría pediros consejo acerca cómo de saltar de la "cartomagia de cerca" a este otro tipo de magia.

La verdad es que me encantaría preparar un buen primer espectáculo, y ya tengo algunas ideas.
La inversión económica que hay que hacer asusta un poco (soy estudiante, y aunque pueda tratarse de 300 euros, para mí ya es un dineral!).

Según he leído, algo que da mucho juego son las cajas de producción. Había pensado en comprar la Caja de Producción Mujinzo, junto con algunos efectos que cupieran en ella, con la finalidad de ir sacándolos de vez en cuando. (Si alguien ha odio hablar de ella o la tiene, me encantaría que me hable de ella, es decir, si me la recomienda, y si es propicia para la finalidad que persigo).

Muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo.

Un saludo,

Iñigo.

----------


## Jimmy MX

Hola martinov, pues yo empeze alreves, primero magia de escenario y despues cartomagia jeje, pero la inversion es bastante grande, para ser sincero yo nunca compre un aparato, todos mis aparatos, mesas, baules los hemos fabricado mi padre y yo, a veces es mas barato hacer el diseño del aparato y tu mismo fabricarlo, claro que se necesita ayuda.
pero si quieres empezar en escenario es mejor que inicies con cosas simples, mas que nada juegos comicos como la bolsa y el huevo o los pañuelos camaleon. 
pero si de verdad te interesan los aparatos, manda un MP para llegar a un acuerdo razonable.
Saludos.

----------


## elmagobarreda

La magia de escenario, puede ser la tipica con pañuelos y cuerdas.... algo de cartas....etc.. 
Luego esta la de algo mas de coste... los conejos hipti hop, cajas de produccion, tortolas...etc..  Pero tambien esta el otro extremo, que es la de grandes aparatos, a lo tipo yunke. este tipo de magia, cuesta un dineral...

Yo de ti, empezaria con cosas sencillas, comprate algun FP,pañuelos y algunos libros... Piensa lo que te vas a comprar, y piensa lo que te va a durar, si te compras papel flash, te costara 10 euros y son 4 fogonazos, es caro, a no ser que ya agas espectaculos y puedas amortizar los costes... Con cartas hay buenos juegos de escenario, siempre 6, la carta atravesada, la carta pescada, la carta en el zapato, la carta en la naranja... Hay bastante variedad tambien, pero es bueno compaginar con algo de pañuelos y diferentes cosas.
No te compres unos aros chinos, porque tendras que estar practicando con ellos, durante 2 horas diarias un año, para hacer el efecto que te durara 5 minutos... Eso demomento no lo veo muy asequible... Aparte tambien, estan los bastones fantasio, que lo dicho antes... si no puedes amortizar el coste de dichos aparatos, dedicate a pañuelos y cartas demomento, que tendras para mucho tiempo.

Saludos, y espero haberte sido de ayuda  :Wink1:

----------


## KENDAL MAGIC

Yo recomendaria si quieres pasar a escenario  libros libros libros y mas libros antes de aparatos te recomiendo que te pases por la biblioteca de magia escenica y ayi tendras todo por donde empezar ....



Salu2 Jesus Cabrera

----------


## Martinov

¡Muchas gracias a todos! A ver si le echo un vistazo a la biblioteca de Magia de Escenario. Por otro lado, uno se da cuenta de que hay muchos tipos de magia teniendo en cuenta la distancia: magia de cerca, de media distancia (como decía AlfonsoSHCD), etc. Saber cómo acertar con los efectos no parece fácil. Por ejemplo, hace unos días en la actuación en un colegio pensaba hacer magia de cerca, con cartas casi todo, y de pronto veo que me rodean unas 90 personas, en un círculo bastante amplio como deduciréis. Pues bien: muchos de los juegos que tenía pensado llevar a cabo no tenían cabida, y tuve que arreglármelas como pude con algún "efecto de emergencia para medias distancias" que tenía preparado en caso de numeroso público. Saqué "De Naipe a Rosa", el "Siempre Seis" y algún otro. Vamos, que ni comparación entre la actuación que llevaba preparada y la que tuve hacer, jeje.

Respecto a la caja Mujinzo de Mikame, me llama demasiado. Creo que me he enamorado de la presentación del vídeo del producto!
A ver si hay algún valiente que la compre y nos cuenta qué tal le va! Bueno, eso si no me la compro yo antes! :-D

----------


## Iban

Por curiosidad he ido a ver el vídeo de la caja de Mikame. Me parece que tiene que ser muy sencilla de fabricar... Digo yo, que 125€ es un pastonazo por algo tan sencillo... :/

----------


## Martinov

¿Tú crees? Piensa que el sistema parece el mismo de siempre, pero después de la presentación la desmonta y se supone que se la puede dar al público para que la examine, ¡con lo cual ahí tiene que haber algo diferente!
No se si me explico, pero no quiero desvelar nada por aquí.

----------


## Iban

Ehh... sin quere dar pistas, ¿sabes cómo funciona una brújula?  :Wink1: 

Edito: estoy especulando como un campeón, que conste.  :Smile1:

----------


## Martinov

Iban, te he enviado un mp.

----------


## Iban

Y yo te lo he contestado.

¡Plaf! Raquetazo de vuelta, tú la llevas.

----------


## Ritxi

Yo te recomiendo que vayas a ver mucha magia, puedes sacar muchas ideas de otros magos y luego te lo adaptas a tu estilo.

Hay un montón de juegos de escenario que no requieren mucho material

----------


## mago Tovel

La caja mujinzo,yo sería capaz de hacerla,pero no de sacar tantas cosas.

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Un truco muy espectacular pero... un poco caro...

----------


## marcoCRmagia

ya vi el video  :117:  bueno lo que pasa es que es magia, se  usa madera de arboles magicos de el bosque perdido en la china, se corta y se entrena, y luego se le da forma de caja, asi que eso es lo que pasa, es MAGIA!!! 

jeje

de verdad se mira muy buena la caja esta... yo si la compraria... (si tuviera la pasta necesaria) 

y para empezar en el escenario yo haria FP, cartas (juegos rapidos y muy vistosos), pañuelos, y cuerdas... jeje eso es lo que hago cuando me toca en algun escenario, esto y siempre acompañado de un guion bien practicado, bromas practicadas, y algunas salidas pensadas si algo sale mal....

----------


## ignoto

> ... para empezar en el escenario yo haria FP, cartas....


¿Ante 400, 500 ó 700 personas? ¿Un FP?

Y las cartas...¿Con cámara y pantalla gigante? ¿No sale un poco caro?

----------


## mago Tovel

Como mucho tiene entre 50 y 100 espectadores,no mucho más,porque con lo que ha dicho no lo hace en ningun auditorio(eso quiere decir que no lo hace delante de 400,500 ó 700 personas.

----------


## ignoto

> y para empezar en el escenario yo haria ....


Esto me parece un consejo general. El FP se puede recomendar para magia de salón pero no para escena.

Aunque las diferencias entre salón y escena dependen un poco del gusto de cada cual, yo siempre he entendido que magia de escena es en un teatro (o similar) y ahí da lo mismo que tengas 50 que 500 espectadores.

----------


## mago Tovel

MarcoCRmagia,¿a que te referías,a escena o salón?

----------


## rubiales

Pues yo salgo con una baraja de cartas en teatros de hasta 800 espectadores, sin camara y me va genial.

----------


## ignoto

> Pues yo salgo con una baraja de cartas en teatros de hasta 800 espectadores, sin camara y me va genial.


Una baraja no es un FP y tu no eres un principiante.

----------


## rubiales

> ¿Ante 400, 500 ó 700 personas? ¿Un FP?
> 
> Y las cartas...¿Con cámara y pantalla gigante? ¿No sale un poco caro?


Perdona Ignoto, me referia a este post tuyo.

----------


## ignoto

Perdona, lo entendí mal.

En todo caso, lo del uso de la baraja en escena se lo desaconsejo a cualquier principiante, sobre todo, por el manejo del público.
Creo que otros juegos son mas apropiados para iniciarse en ello.

Por supuesto, como todo lo que digo, no es mas que una opinión. En magia hay pocas verdades absolutas.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

> MarcoCRmagia,¿a que te referías,a escena o salón?


bueno pues me referia a un escenario modesto frente a no mas de 150 o mucho 200 personas, pero 800 personas ya es otro nivel para mi...

yo he usado el FP en escenarios frente a 50 o 80 personas, y me va bastante bien...

pero no se si eso se consideraria mas bien salon  :Oops: 

si alguien me lo aclara... gracias  :302:

----------


## mago Tovel

Si estás de pie,y la gente te rodea,eso es de salón;pero si estás en un escenario,y la gente está sentada,a menor altitud,frente a ti,eso es de escenario(o escena).
Esto está en el libro de mag lari(mi primer libro),hace tiempo que no lo leo,pero me parece que ponía esto.

----------


## Pulgas

A ver si conseguimos aclarar un  poco las cosas.
*La diferencia entre magia de salón y magia de escena la marca el lugar en el que trabajamos (y las condiciones de ese lugar)*.
Hablamos de *magia de escena* cuando disponemos de unas instalaciones adecuadas: escenario (a diferente altura del público) y normalmente equipos de iluminación y sonido. El público está sentado.
Eso nos permite planificar nuestro acto con unas condiciones determinadas (tenemos la garantía de que no va a haber nadie detrás, dispondremos de una altura mayor que la que hay en una sala, habrá varas que, además de colgar los focos, nos pueden servir para otros menesteres...).
En la *magia de salón*, normalmente trabajaré a la misma altura que el público (no siempre), será menor en cuanto espacio (casi siempre) y no dispondré de muchos de los recursos que me ofrece el escenario. El público puede estar sentado o no, aunque normalmente lo estará.
Cuando hago magia de salón no dejo que el público me rodee. Tengo mi espacio, y ese es sólo mío.
Vamos a poner un par de ejemplos, con lo que, espero, se aclararán más las ideas:
Magia de salón: un restaurante (en una boda, comunión, etc.), una habitación grande en una casa, el aula de un colegio.
Magia de escena: un teatro, al aire libre, con tarima y escenario cubierto.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

gracias pulgas, ahora si lo tengo claro, a lo que me referia entonces es a magia de escena, pero con un publico no muy numeroso en un teatro no muy grande, no eran mas de 200 personas

----------


## Iban

> Pues yo salgo con una baraja de cartas en teatros de hasta 800 espectadores, sin camara y me va genial.


Rubiales, desde el respeto más reverente: ¿cómo consigues que los 800 vean bien las cartas, y no unos cartoncitos chiquitines con un borrón de tinta de colores?

----------


## rubiales

¿Y quién dice que las ven...?

----------


## mago Tovel

Me parece que nadie lo ha dicho.

----------


## rubiales

jajajaja, que dificil es expresar una ironia. Otro día con más tiempo me explico.

----------


## Iban

Perdido me hallo, gran maestro.

 :O15:

----------


## rubiales

Tranquilo Obi Iban Kenobi, me explico:

A lo que me refería, es que a veces la gente no tiene por que "ver". Podemos hacer participes a otros sentidos, como el del oido...

Hace ya un siglo, Nate Leipzig, salia a un teatro ante más de 500 personas (sin proyector por supuesto) un cañon de luz seguía sus manos, empezaba con un acto de dedales y proseguía haciendo juegos con cartas, pero juegos de los llamados "de cerca" . Como simple ejemplo; dos Ases rojos, puestos en el centro de una baraja, intercambiaban posiciones con dos Ases negros colocados en la parte superior e inferior de la baraja.

La gente que estaba de la segunda o tercera fila hacia atras, no veia las cartas. La presentación de Nate, las argucias para transmitir a traves de los gestos y caras de los espectadores que llamaba de testigos al escenario, y como no, la atmosfera mágica creada. Hacia que la gente "creyera" en lo que decia que estaba haciendo, hasta tal punto, de llegar a ser uno de los mas conocidos y cotizados magos de su época.

Siguiendo la premisa de Nate, hace un tiempo me propuse trabajar en ello. Pero por temor a que sus técnicas no fuesen lo suficientemente fuertes para ser usadas por una personalidad menor que la de él (la mia) me dije lo que ya empece a señalar más arriba...

...¿Y si los espectadores no sintiesen la necesidad de "ver"? ¿Y si sustituyera esa necesidad de "Ver" por una necesidad de "Oir"?...

Así que me propuse construir una rutina que tubiese todas las técnicas de Nate para transmitir y crear ese tipo de magia, he hice que la gente prescindiera de lo visual por lo auditivo, cosa que creo no se ha experimentado en magia.

La probe ante público en escenario, la magia ocurria en una mesa sobre un escenario bastante alto, no se veian los objetos ni desde la primera fila ¡Ni tan siquiera la tapa de la mesa! ¡Pero si la oian! ¡OIAN LA MAGIA! y obtuve una ovación tremenda, la gente aplaudia y vivia cada efecto tanto o más que si lo viese.

Llevo ya unos 3 meses presentandola a público y aunque aún le queda muchísimo más rodaje, funciona a las mil maravillas, la mayoría de mis espectadores coinciden en que ha sido el mejor efectos de los vistos en el espectaculo, junto a la carta en el techo de Daroca.

Aquellos que vengais a al Festival Cabra Cadabra la podreis ver en público.

----------


## Weribongui

Me cachis, te has adelantado jaja.

Ese texto tiene un gran valor, si señor. Deberiamos tomar nota..

----------


## Iban

Rubiales, estoy 25% confundido, 30% intrigado, y 35% admirado (el otro 10% estoy viendo la tele, para los que saben sumar y se lo estaban preguntando).

Es un planteamiento tan completamente nuevo para mí, yo soy tan curioso, y Carmen Electra está tan buena, que no me puedo resisitir a hacer más preguntas, y si tuvieses a bien seguir dejándome con la boca abierta...  :Oops: 

Va la pregunta: entiendo que hasta que no te vea en acción, no lo voy a comprender (pero toda España de aquí hasta allá nos separa, y no lo tengo fácil), pero aún así me gustaría intentarlo. Según lo que dices, ¿un espectador podría sentir esa magia con los ojos cerrados? ¿O es necesaria una puesta en escena, aunque no se aprecien los detalles? Quiero decir, ¿es que no se aprecian los detalles, porque la potencia del efecto ha sido desplazado a otro elemento visual a través de lo que escuchan,o es que la magia ya es totalmente "escuchada", y no es necesario ver?

Ah, y a ver lo que me contestas, porque según lo que sea, la siguiente pregunta va a ser: ¿entonces esa magia cabría en un cassette? (Sí, yo soy de aquella época, cuando un trasto de dos pletinas era la envidia de todo el barrio).



Rubiales, eres grande. Al principio no estaba muy convencido, pero a medida que pasa el tiempo...

----------


## rubiales

> ....Rubiales, eres grande. Al principio no estaba muy convencido, pero a medida que pasa el tiempo...


Mas bien gordo, soy gordo.

Pd: Dame unos días que ando liado y te contesto en condiciones.

----------


## Iban

> Mas bien gordo, soy gordo.


 
Jajajajaja... Anda, vete al carajo, y cuando vuelvas, ya, si eso, nos cuentas. :p

Mi abuela decía que la gente era de tres tipos: escurridos, comunes, y felices. Yo soy de los escurridos (estoy pensando modificar el juego de "de varita a rosa" y convertirlo en "de varita a Iban", porque cabría dentro de una), y tú eres de los felices.

----------


## Ravenous

Desde que conocí a Leipzig (desde luego, no en persona) y las caraterísticas de sus actuaciones, he pensado mucho en eso. Siempre me he preguntado cómo es posible eso, hacer magia, que no se vea, y triunfar a lo grande. Porque al fin y al cabo, esa gente no ha visto magia, solo las reacciones los que sí la han visto. ¿Como es posible salir satisfecho, cuando deberías sentirte estafado? Asumo que es cosa del propio actuante, pero, ¿cómo es posible? Porque yo sí me sentiría estafado. Sería como quedar satisfecho solo con los gritos de la gente que sale en los videos americanos.
Entiendo que en el momento el espectador pueda sentir la emoción transmitida por otros, pero, ¿y después del show? ¿qué queda que pueda recordar? ¿Acaso el problema soy yo, que no llego a entender la psicología del acto? No sé, esto me atormenta, no lo entiendo.

----------


## Iban

Ya somos dos. A ver cómo se las arregla Rubiales para que pasemos de un "he visto a uno que ha visto a uno hacer magia" a un "he visto magia". Estoy muy intrigado.

----------


## ignoto

En parte puede que se deba al carisma de Juan Luis.  :Wink1:

----------


## rubiales

Hace poco, hablando con Jose Muñoz (un gran amigo mago con el que me reuno muy asiduamente) hablabamos sobre esto mismo, el me decia que a el, le frustraba no ver bien cuando iba a un espectáculo de magia y que si yo, hacia un juego en el que la gente no viera, se sentirian igual.

Le invite a ver mi espectáculo de escena, he hice el juego en cuestión ¡Aplaudian a rabiar en cada efecto de esos que no veian! Cuando termino el espectáculo le pregunte a Jose y me dijo que efectivamente no sólo él no habia sentido esa sensación, si no que además habia estado preguntando a los espectadores y a la gran mayoria ese, era el juego que más les había impactado.

Yo no considero que tenga aún, un carisma tan grande, como para sólo con las técnicas de Lipzig hacer ver magia sin ver, así que he suplido esa necesidad de ver, como bien dije en mi anterior mensaje por la necesidad de oir.

Así, que a la gente le ha llegado la magia a través de un sentido distinto; el del oido. Pero le ha llegado con la misma o más fuerza aún, de lo que lo hubiese hecho por la vista.

Estas cosas no son faciles de explicar por escrito y menos si uno es tan pobre de léxico como  un servidor, seguro coincidirémos en algun lugar y allí lo veremos con tranquilidad y profundidad, aunque eso si, lo ideal es ver el efecto en escena con público real delante.

----------


## Iban

Al final habrá que bajar a verte en vivo...  :Smile1:

----------


## rubiales

En Noviembre de 2010 haré una gira de Conferencias por toda España, imagino que estaré por Bilbo también, así que allí te contaré con más tranquilidad.

----------


## Iban

: D

Te aviso que si vienes a Bilbao, magia no sé si habrá, pero comer...

De aquí a finales del 2010 espero aprender a hacer al menos una elmsley y que ya no me dé vergüenza acercarme a hablar contigo.

----------


## Ravenous

Buf, aún voy a tener que esperar tanto? POrque al Nacional vendrás al menos, no? (en cualquier caso, rayaré a Kiko para que traiga tu conferencia)

----------


## rubiales

En Bilbo ya estuve dando una conferencia, en el 2006 creo que fué y también estuve cuando el Nacional de Barakaldo, así que se lo bien que se come...ya lo estoy saboreando.

En la coruña no he estado, pero si estuve en Santiago y en Lugo dando la confe y pasando grandes ratos con magos y amigos. Habrá que darle lata a Kiko, a ver si lleva la nueva conferencia al Nacional.

----------


## ignoto

Pues yo necesito que me digas qué fechas tienes por noviembre o diciembre de este año que todavía tengo que coordinar tu conferencia con la de Jeff y cerrar la agenda antes de septiembre, si es posible.

----------


## mago Tovel

Pues ya pondras la lista de por donde das la conferencia

----------


## Iban

No sería mala idea, no. Una lista de lugares y fechas. Rubiales, que por donde vas levantas pasiones, ya ves tú.

----------


## rubiales

Hombre aún falta algo más de año y medio, pero ya hay 3 confirmadas:

- Amic (Barcelona)
- Mags Magics (Barcelona)
- Pamplona

----------


## Iban

Jajajajaj... Me gusta tu concreción en lo que a detallar las fechas se refiere.

:-pp

Espera, espera, quie estoy contando con los dedos: Barcelona... Barcelona... Pamplona... Esto no me cuadra, ¿dónde está Bilbao? :-O

----------


## rubiales

Esto será en Noviembre de 2010, aún no hay día concretos, tan sólo se sabe por ahora, que estaré en esas ciudades algún día de ese mes. 

Esas son las Asociaciones o lugares que ya han confirmado la Conferencia. Imagino que tanto Bilbao como otras ciudades o circulos magicos irán sumandose poco a poco a esta Gira en Noviembre de 2010.

¿¿¡¡¡MÁS QUIERES QUE TE CONCRETE A ESTAS ALTURAS!!!??

En Septiembre del 2005 ya realice una gira con mi anterior conferencia y visité: Sevilla, Cádiz, Gibraltar, Granada, Valencia, ALicante, Mallorca, Barcelona, Girona, Pamplona, San Sebastian,  Bilbao, Zaragoza, Santander, Oviedo, Lugo, Santiago y Madrid, en algunas ciudades estuve varios días en distintas asociaciónes.

Imagino que Bilbo no se quedara fuera en esta segunda gira, de la nueva conferencia. Si se quedara siempre puedes desplazarte a alguna cercana.

----------


## DrkHrs

Noviembre...... ¿de 2010? Aún falta mas de un año. Supongo que la fecha estará bien, pero ya es planificar con tiempo.

Si no hay problemas te veré en Pamplona.

Un saludo.

----------


## Iban

No me parecen suficientes datos. ¿Vestuario? ¿Habrá canapés? ¿Lloverá? No coincidirá en día de partido, ¿no?

Gracias Rubiales.  :Wink1: 

Te espero en Bilbao, o si no espérame tú en Pamplona.

¡La sota de bastos!

----------


## marcoCRmagia

hola amigos magos y magas y demas usuarios de este foro, ya hace unos dias que no pongo nada en ningun tema jeje es que andaba de viaje en Guatemala, estuvo muy bonito, bueno, les cuento que alla tambien aproveche para hacer magia callejera como en mi pais Costa Rica, y ahora que regrese, me propuse montar un show de una media hora o 45 minutos para magia de escena, y presentarlo en mi comunidad, si tiene buena respuesta lo propondria en unas 2 comunidades mas, la idea es mezclar la magia, con un poco de actuacion, misterio y "ciencia", en estos dias investigare un poco del asunto, empezare a hacer el guion, el desarrollo del show, tratando de mantener el interes de la gente, luego de decidir bien que efectos e ilusiones usar, empezare con la construccion de los mismos, no creo que mi show este listo para dentro de poco, pero cuando lo tenga montado les contare que tal me va con mi experimento de magia/teatro, pero ademas no dejare la magia callejera, ya que me entretiene mucho, ni la magia infantil, ya que me entretiene ($$$) tambien jejeje.

bueno solo queria compartirles mi desicion, y a ver que tal me va con mi experimento.

si alguien quisiera recomendarme alguna fuente para investigar o alguna ilusion que me quieran recomendar es bienvenido, igualmente yo estoy investigando para hacer un buen show de magia/teatro

ademas de yo, creo que en el escenario tendria unos 2 asistentes, con papeles como... bufones, o similares, pero bufones misteriosos.

----------


## mago Tovel

Pues ya pondrás un video cuando la hayas echo,porque me pilla un poco lejos.
Yo también me fui y no pude hablar casi ningún día,no hice magia,porque no había mucho público en mi tercera subida al Mulhacen(montaña más alta de la peninsula Iberica),y los peces pasaban de mirar mis "actusaciones" cuando hiba a penscar en las sequias de la "Marchal" que riegan lños campos de arroz de Valéncia.

----------

